# Looking for a new RDA



## Feliks Karp (29/8/16)

I'm currently looking at getting a new RDA. I have a troll V2 which is cool, it has nice big post holes and decent airflow, but I find at 22 mm it's very tight for some of my experiments. I was wondering what people would suggest? Price wise - sub R900 would be ideal - no clones please, have my own reasons for not wanting to buy clones.


----------



## RichJB (29/8/16)

One that caught my eye, although you may need to bring it in yourself from China, is the Cigreen Gear.

Vapin' Heathen
Vaping with Vic
The Vaping Bogan

Very solid construction, big Velocity deck, Philips head screws instead of Allen key, innovative leak-proof top-routed-to-bottom airflow, adjustable positive pin, wide-bore delrin drip trip & 510 adaptor, 25mm, 8mm juice well, what's not to like?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/8/16)

RichJB said:


> One that caught my eye, although you may need to bring it in yourself from China, is the Cigreen Gear.
> 
> Vapin' Heathen
> Vaping with Vic
> ...



Thanks actually looks very "fekking" interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (29/8/16)

If you are keen on waiting, what about the Digiflavor Pharaoh? I really want to get my hands on one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (29/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> If you are keen on waiting, what about the Digiflavor Pharaoh? I really want to get my hands on one!



It does look interesting, I'm just worried about those springs borking out and not getting spares.


----------



## PsyCLown (29/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> It does look interesting, I'm just worried about those springs borking out and not getting spares.


Yeah, I am too - I emailed them but got no response.

Worst case, you could still build on it - might just be a bit more difficult though. More like a Goon deck?


----------



## Greyz (30/8/16)

That Gear RDA dpoes look very interesting..... move over Pharoah and hello Gear


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/9/16)

Just an update, I actually went with the Wismec Neutron. I'm really interested in the series set up as I often build really low, and want to mess around with it. The rest of the RDA looks pretty cool, decent conical top cap, interesting top airflow and a really cool looking juice well.


----------



## RichJB (1/9/16)

Iirc Uwell did a similar series/parallel thing with the neutral posts on the Rafale RDA. Sounds like a cool thing to experiment with but too advanced for me.


----------



## Ziggy (6/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm currently looking at getting a new RDA. I have a troll V2 which is cool, it has nice big post holes and decent airflow, but I find at 22 mm it's very tight for some of my experiments. I was wondering what people would suggest? Price wise - sub R900 would be ideal - no clones please, have my own reasons for not wanting to buy clones.


I recommend the indestructible Atty by wismec and jaybolots of space for big builds 
I currently have a twisted 22gauge coil and it fits nice and snug

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/9/16)

Ziggy said:


> I recommend the indestructible Atty by wismec and jaybolots of space for big builds
> I currently have a twisted 22gauge coil and it fits nice and snug
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Thanks! I actually ended up with a wismec/jaybo Neutron

Reactions: Like 1


----------

